# Toy stencil or opal



## glosboy (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi there everybody, please exuse me as im new to this forum. Im on a new project with my homers and trying to introduce white bar. Birds kept solely for pleasure. I have got my hands on a dominant opal male, andalusion with brown bar. and also a pair of black starlings with white bars. How or what way is best to procede with breeding white bar homers. never come across any yet in uk. cheers,


----------

